# What is the strangest thing you have in your kitchen?



## Saphellae (May 21, 2008)

Empty your kitchen and tear it apart to find the strangest thing in your kitchen, and take a picture of it! I don't have anything, I don't think, but I will keep an eye out when I head there after I post this.  

I know everyone has something weird in their kitchen, let's see it!


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> ...something weird in their kitchen...


 

That would be me.  See recent threads for a photo.


----------



## suziquzie (May 21, 2008)

Funny you should ask, I went to the grocery store, and it seems that while I was gone this morning someone has decided that my freshly cleaned off for grocery bags counter needed to be filled with boxes of stuff for the aquarium. 
May not be wierd but it SURE DOESN"T BELONG THERE!!!!


----------



## middie (May 21, 2008)

Strangest thing in my kitchen ? Oh... that would be me !!


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 21, 2008)

A box full of Barbie doll bodies with no heads.  I have written the names of people and places on each one.  The heads have been hidden from me for obvious reasons.


----------



## JillBurgh (May 21, 2008)

This is weird (a gift from my sister-in-law)
Amazon.com: Animal House Monkey Peeler: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## suziquzie (May 21, 2008)

bowlingshirt wins.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 21, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> This is weird (a gift from my sister-in-law)
> Amazon.com: Animal House Monkey Peeler: Kitchen & Dining


 
HA!  That's cool!


----------



## JillBurgh (May 21, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> bowlingshirt wins.


 
Now, now... It's hard to imagine ANYTHING weirder than the Barbie heads. But isn't a bit premature to call a winner? After, all BuckyTom and Maverick haven't even answered yet! I'm SURE those two will have something bizarro to claim!


----------



## suziquzie (May 21, 2008)

LOL!!!
Good point! 
I dont think we want to know what those 2 have to say however.....
too scary!


----------



## Medwayman (May 21, 2008)

The strangest thing we have is a smell that comes from the top shelf of one of our cupboards.  We've never put anything there, nor on the one below it just to be safe.


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 21, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Now, now... It's hard to imagine ANYTHING weirder than the Barbie heads.


 
No, no...It's the bodies I have, the heads have been hidden. I like to prop them up on my kitchen table every night so I have an audience for my cooking show.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 21, 2008)

are we talking eatable? or just strange?...I have some people that come over and when they are in the kitchen, they fit the bill.


----------



## suziquzie (May 21, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> No, no...It's the bodies I have, the heads have been hidden. I like to prop them up on my kitchen table every night so I have an audience for my cooking show.


----------



## buckytom (May 21, 2008)

jill , lol.

i agree, bowlingshirt wins!!! with andy a close second. 

i don't have anything all that weird. a bunch of headless g.i. joe's with kung fu grip, but that's it.


----------



## Katie H (May 21, 2008)

Strangest thing in my kitchen?  You mean, aside from Buck?

At the moment, a big fuzzy orange kitty sleeping in one side of the double-bowl stainless steel sink.  It's started to get warmer here and our house isn't air-conditioned, so occasionally one of our furry children takes a nap in the cool sink.

Right now Tween is out like a light. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He's our biggest kitty and fills the sink completely.


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2008)

buckytom said:


> ...i agree, bowlingshirt wins!!! with andy a close second. ...


 

Second!?  Hey, at least I have a head!  (It's right off the kitchen)


----------



## Saphellae (May 21, 2008)

LOL love the monkey peeler

Is he joking about the barbies..... and why are the heads hidden?


----------



## Saphellae (May 21, 2008)

I'd love to have these things in my kitchen LOL! Only for a laugh though..

Fred Toothpick Holder:









AND>......

A knife holder....


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 21, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> why are the heads hidden?


 
It keeps them silent.


----------



## middie (May 21, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> It keeps them silent.


----------



## Saphellae (May 21, 2008)

Are they critical of your cooking, bowling?


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 21, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Are they critical of your cooking, bowling?


 
On the contrary, my wife is the one who is critical of my cooking. The Barbies are my support group.


----------



## Barbara L (May 21, 2008)

Hmmmm, I just opened my oven and a dozen or so Barbie heads rolled out!  Where the heck did they come from?  

I guess the weirdest thing in my kitchen is a lamp made for me by the grandma of a couple of my former students (two of my favorites).  It isn't really weird, but I guess it doesn't really fit in with the kitchen (it is up on a shelf above the refrigerator).  It is a covered wagon, with a bulb inside, toward the back.  

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (May 21, 2008)

i have a teddy bear stuffed and dressed as a chef. is holding a pie in one hand, there is a mini rolling pin near by. lol


babe


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 21, 2008)

I leave my Christmas clock up in the kitchen year round. It plays a different Christmas song every hour. It makes me feel good and it reminds me to be a good girl all year long.


----------



## B'sgirl (May 21, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I'd love to have these things in my kitchen LOL! Only for a laugh though...



I think Fred might be a bit therapeutic. The knife holder though, that's kind of scary!


----------



## Katie H (May 21, 2008)

I looked around and realized I have two foil-covered bricks sitting on top  of the refrigerator.  They've been through the dishwasher, sans foil, and are used for chicken-under-a-brick.  They look kinda strange, though.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 21, 2008)

Does this count as weird?


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 21, 2008)

Jeekinz, are you married? When I moved in with my DH, he had a tile saw in the kitchen and the drawers were full of tools. He would have had his motorcycle in there if it had fit....


----------



## B'sgirl (May 21, 2008)

I like your paint color, Jeeks.


----------



## *amy* (May 21, 2008)

I don't know if you would call it strange - more of a conversation piece. I have a mini shopping cart filled with fake eggs on my kitchen counter.  Used to toss a fake egg at folks & say "Catch" just to see their reaction.  I put fruit in it to ripen, or fill it with folded dish towels.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 21, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Jeekinz, are you married? When I moved in with my DH, he had a tile saw in the kitchen and the drawers were full of tools. He would have had his motorcycle in there if it had fit....


 
HEY!  I wear the friggin pants.  

LOL

Yes, married.  But the DW gets where I'm coming from.  Even holds the door open for me when I bring my bikes inside.


----------



## Adillo303 (May 21, 2008)

Um, let's see. In the present kitchen, Gasket material fro a boiler. Ultrasonic carpenters measure (Turn it in adn run the red dot across the floor and watsh the dogs chase it), 5 clips off leashes that Liam has chewed (His best time is less than a second), a dorbell button and the numbers that the police wanted on the outside fothe house tow years ago.

I can't top Jeeks bike, but, in a former life (Marriage) I rebuilt a Volkswagen engine in the kitchen, caue, it was 10 below outside and it blew. Yes! the DW helped me carry it in and helped iwth the rebuild, but, those are campfire stories.

AC


----------



## Jeekinz (May 22, 2008)

LOL Adillo.

Alright, the bike was a joke, but here's some nice photography I have on display.  The looks on peoples faces when they first see it is classic.  Other than that, my kitchen is pretty Abby Normal.


----------



## B'sgirl (May 22, 2008)

I can see why you would notice unusual looks on people's faces. You'd probably get a kick if you saw my face when I saw your photos. I like the paint color...I don't like the artwork so much --no offense.


----------



## Wart (May 22, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Does this count as weird?




Looks right at home to me.

Wife was adamant about my not bringing my Virago in the house during the winter. No garage so it slept under a tarp. I was not happy.

The last winter or two I had the Virago I brought it into the house. First time Baby came in the house Wife was not happy. Wife wanted to make an issue. I put the front tire in a corner of the living room and caught second gear in a burnout. Shut her down, said Baby marked her Territory, and theres more chance of you sleeping under the tarp than Baby. Took weeks for the smell of burnt rubber to clear out.

Wife spent the first 5 years of our marriage cursing my bike and the last ten years lamenting her passing.

She now keeps a picture of Baby in the living room on the wall of her work area. 


Oddest thing in my kitchen? Babys side case, shifter assembly, flywheel, their on their way to eBay.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 22, 2008)

I have this and the voodoo doll tooth pick holder
The Ex 5 - Pc. Cutlery Set, Red, Food & Food Prep, Brand Not Specified at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## CharlieD (May 22, 2008)

My DW ... shhhh


----------



## Jeekinz (May 22, 2008)

Wart said:


> Wife was adamant about my not bringing my Virago in the house during the winter. No garage so it slept under a tarp. I was not happy.


 

Just say "Ok...then YOU polish it when it gets dirty."


----------



## JohnL (May 22, 2008)

I don't have a pic,
But I guess the strangest thing that I have in the kitchen would be my pellet gun. (I have a real good view of the veggie garden from my kitchen window)......


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Just say "Ok...then YOU polish it when it gets dirty."


 

that's risky. she might say the same thing right back atcha, jeeks. 

amy, do the wheels on your shopping cart lock up if you take it out of the kitchen?


----------



## *amy* (May 23, 2008)

buckytom said:


> ... amy, do the wheels on your shopping cart lock up if you take it out of the kitchen?


 
Only when I try to get in the mini 10 items or less line.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 23, 2008)

I have a Buddha, but since there's one in every room of the house, it doesn't seem strange. He's up high, looking down on the stove. (I need all the help I can get in the kitchen.)


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2008)

how can you trust a chubby vegetarian?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 23, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> LOL Adillo.
> 
> Alright, the bike was a joke, but here's some nice photography I have on display.  The looks on peoples faces when they first see it is classic.  Other than that, my kitchen is pretty Abby Normal.


The kids call my library the "naked lady room". I have smallish framed prints of famous nudes all over the walls - Klimt, etc. Since I have 5 sons, I wanted them to be able to look at naked women somewhere other than on the net so that they saw the naked body as a beautiful wonder of nature rather than the way porn portrays it. I'm sure they've seen their share of porn by now, but at least their first images of naked people were beautiful and respectful of the human body.


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2008)

umm, yeah, whatever jeeks.

nice gams.

ya got more?


----------



## Constance (May 23, 2008)

I have a saw...does that qualify?


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2008)

a _*saw*_?

awww, now i'm starting to think jeeks' pics from a failed magic act?


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

hubby is the strangest thing in the kitchen.


----------



## Saphellae (May 23, 2008)

I have a duck hidden under the kitchen sink.  It only ever pokes its head out and quacks when Nick is doing the dishes, though. Otherwise it keeps well hidden.


----------



## Corey123 (May 23, 2008)

It would have to be my Electrolux Stand Mixer, I think. 

I can't think of anything else that might look strange or out of the ordinary.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 23, 2008)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\My Pictures\EX.jpg


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 23, 2008)

Tried to get pic up from my link below so you all could see but could not get it to show. You still can see it if you take the time to see it by clicking link. It's worth it.


----------



## Katie H (May 23, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Tried to get pic up from my link below so you all could see but could not get it to show. You still can see it if you take the time to see it by clicking link. It's worth it.



No matter what I do, can't get anything to come up.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Tried to get pic up from my link below so you all could see but could not get it to show. You still can see it if you take the time to see it by clicking link. It's worth it.


 
You need to put the picture in a folder on your desktop or a folder on your hard drive. It will not work thru adminstrator.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 26, 2008)

Well, this may gross a few people out, but I'm pretty sure it is unique and it IS strange. We have lots of geckos living in our house - we enjoy having them here, because they eat up the bugs. One little gecko hangs out right behind the light fixture above my kitchen sink, and most mornings, he leaves me a little present....you can tell it is gecko p**p because it has a little white dot on it. I just swoop it up and clean it...no problema. Here's also a picture of one of our little pals. They vary from 2" to 4" long and hang out on the ceiling - usually 3-4 of them in sight, especially in the evenings. No - they don't drop on us from the ceiling, ever. And they chirp! And they don't try to sell us insurance, either!


----------



## expatgirl (May 26, 2008)

3 things: #1  an old Gunsmoke lunchbox (with Matt Dillon shooting a gun) in Dodge City belonging to my DH, circa 1960's#2 a Las Vegas jackpot piggy bank that weighs a ton without money in it and armed to rob you,  #3 a Bentley's Gallery portrait of Queen Elizabeth I as a cat in one of her whoopdedoo dresses that she was infamous for sold in a candy tin that we got--where?  guess? in London 18 years ago---sorry if I knew how to post pictures on this site I'd show you


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2008)

potting soil. a lump of bagged dirt.


----------

